# help weeding decal material



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

I am not sure what I am doing wrong but I am having major trouble weeding my decal material. It's not being cut well enough to weed easily. I am using a GCC Puma III with a 45 degree blade, 115 downforce and speed of 80. The material is that sent to me by DAS. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

April


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Besides the obvious new blade increase pressure increase blade depth. You can increase overcut setting in your software. Slow speed way down. Worst case cut twice.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I've just ordered my Stone Stencil system and have attended many webinars. I thought I was told to use a 60 degree blade for cutting stencil material. Isn't a 45 for vinyl?


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

They told me me 45 for vinyl and decal material


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I tried cutting stencil material on my Ioline and they told me 60. It was a King Cobra 60 blade from Clean Cut.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Judy stone stencil 60 and vinyl and decal 45


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

When do you use 30


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

30 for 2-3 mil vinyl. 45 general purpose vinyl up to 10 mil then 60 for stencil and mask say 15-25 mil. But as material gets thicker overcut and offset increase.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

You can use a 60 blade for anything works really well for fine letters in vinyl. But is a must to use with thicker materials such as the template material.
With the decal material try going around the entire decal by pulling the excess away from the decal to create a gap. It will weed easier, but it is definitely harder to weed than regular vinyl


----------



## mrblfx (Feb 18, 2009)

I'am not sure of all the problems you are having
when you say weeding your stencil material
but if you got you're material from DAS and it has a clear backing aka carrier sheet then there is a good chance you have a bad roll of material
I had the same problem when you pulled the template from the carrier the holes came up and the glue was very gummy and nasty you need to cal DAS and check with them they replace my roll for free and offered any help that was needed to make things right. I you need help any further feel free to PM me

JIM


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use the DAS material. You use a 60 degree blade. Check you over cut and offset. DAS manual has recommended setting. Blade depth setting also is critical. I received some bad rolls of material that had the clear backing and sticky adhesive from you know where! Called Tim at DAS. He sent me 2 replacement rolls at no cost. The new rolls had a white paper backing and a much nicer adhesive. Weeds like a dream. Almost no circles left in the holes and usually none. Does not make a sticky mess either. I have a Jaguar IV.


----------

